# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κάλοι στα πόδια;

## _dimitris_

Γεία σας, το ένα παπαγαλάκι μου έχει κάτι μπαλάκια κάτω απο τα ποδαράκια του και δεν πατάει καλά μήπως ξέρετε να μου πείτε τι είναι; παραθέτω την φώτο:

https://ibb.co/B34Bt6J

----------


## amastro

Δεν φαίνεται κάτι στη φωτογραφία. Αν μπορείς να το πιάσεις και να βγάλεις φωτο από την πατούσα, θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο.
Έχω την εντύπωση πως οι πατήθρες δεν έχουν σωστή διάμετρο. Αν έχεις λεπτότερες, δοκίμασε να δεις μήπως πατάει καλύτερα.

----------


## _dimitris_

Όχι έχει πρόβλημα το καημένο, το πήγα στο pet shop και το κράτησαν για θεραπεία σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί... θα περιμένω να δω πως θα πάει..

----------

